# Martyn Lloyd-Jones Interview



## py3ak (Mar 23, 2011)

Briefly available on YouTube, there is a sympathetic video interview with Martyn Lloyd-Jones: rather a nice thing to watch.

[video=youtube;Z-MBHKREsS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-MBHKREsS8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JM (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;QhN2VgdJp_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhN2VgdJp_c[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2011)

Wonderful. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 23, 2011)

That #3 was marvelous ( already saw #1) ! Thanks so much!


----------

